# How can you find a Coding Job?



## mplappert (Mar 23, 2009)

How can a person find a Coding Job if you don't have any actual work experience coding physician charts into medical codes even though you are a certified procedural coder?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 25, 2009)

*Broaden your horizons*

First, don't confine yourself to "CODING" jobs. You may be able to get a foot in the door in medical records, reception, patient registration, or billing. Don't forget to consider the payors ... insurance companies or the state (Medicaid) or federal (Medicare) offices. 

Ask around ... don't just rely on the newspaper or web-based job ads. Check with your friends, your neighbors, your relatives, your church acquaintances, your coding teacher. 

Ask *your *doctor(s) ... One woman I know got her job as follows: As her husband was leaving his doctor appointment he stopped at the desk to pick up his Rx and make a follow-up appointment. When he was done, the office manager asked (routinely) "Is there anything else you need?" He responded - "Yes, give my wife a job!"  The office manager only paused a moment before telling him to have her send her resume. As it turned out that office didn't need her services (they thought she was OVER qualified!), but the manager did call another physician who needed someone, and my friend has a job now. 

I, myself, was NOT looking for a job but met a physician at a social event. As we were introducing ourselves and "what do I do" ... he blurted out - "would you like to come work for me?" 

You have your certification and that is an accomplishment you can take pride in. 

Good luck.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## em2177 (Mar 25, 2009)

Volunteer your time at a local medical practice in exchange for the experience, accept a medical billing job until a coding job is available, participate in your local chapter!


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 25, 2009)

Call around to local medical billing companies. They usually always have jobs available because of their high turnover rate. It will expose you to experience, and lead to opportunities...


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 25, 2009)

With regard to the billing services, if at first they say no, speak to someone in charge.  I mentor a CPC-A and they were initially turned down.  I worked at the place I referred him too and told him to call back, explain the same things your mentioned and state he was willing to work his way up.  He is doing just that and getting paid also.  I just hung up the phone with him and he is working hard, earning a paycheck and learning a bunch.  Another thing that worked for me in the past, although not with lack of experience, was to pick up the phone book and call every doctors office in there.  I got two jobs this way when moving to another city. Good luck to you!


----------



## mariak81586 (Mar 26, 2009)

mberner,

I have the same problem since I am just entering this field as well! The field is so much in demand, but no one wants to accept anybody without experience. Follow the advice of the other posts (they're all good ideas, i've tried some of them myself); billing is the best route to start off on, I finally found a job with a billing company willing to accept entry-level. I would also search all the hospitals in your area and review their job postings. I found out hospitals usually do not post their job openings on job search sites such as monster.com, careerbuilder.com, etc. (well, at least in my area). Hope this helps. I wish you the best of luck!! 

-Maria
Perspective CPC-A (Waiting for my test results)


----------



## motto33785 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have tried the hospitals direct and they only hire from within or if you know someone. Also some one mentioned being over qualified? I have a bachelors in merchandising and then recently obtain a medical coding and billing certificate at a local college with  high honors, have applied to several locations, some at the entry level arena! No luck!!


----------



## ercoder65 (Mar 26, 2009)

*jobs*

Just hang in there and don't give up; be persistant. I became certified through AHIMA in 2004. I lived in the Chicagoland area, and even though the market is huge, like you said, they all wanted experienced coders. I rememebr one hospital sent me up the ladder on 5 different interviews and each one went well; I had a good feeling until the last one, when the compliance manager, who was an RHIT said 'no' because I had no experience. It was a bummer but I kept at it. Finally, I applied out of state and a hospital here in Iowa was kind enough to phone interview me. After that went well, they wanted to physically meet with me, so they put me up at a Hotel for 2 nights and interviewed me for a few hours one day, and by the time I came back to chicago, I had a phone message to call them back and they offered me a position. Just keep on plugging along and something will come up; at the same time, be open minded. I wanted to code so bad that my wife and I were willing to relocate, but not everyone would feel the same. I wish you the best!!

Rich


----------



## CumaMason (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Rich, where at in Iowa?


----------



## ercoder65 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am employed at Skiff Medical Center in Newton, Iowa. I live in Ankeny which is about 8 miles North of Des Moines. Familiar with Iowa?

Rich


----------



## motto33785 (Mar 26, 2009)

glad it worked out for you. I am not in a position to relocate. thanks for the input


----------



## Klynch (Apr 15, 2009)

I think i am about to start looking out of town as well, i need to get my cpc first( i missed by 1 point).  does anyone have any ideas on working in either tx, ny, or nc?


----------



## george collins (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in NC and been looking since January.  I'm having the same problems that my fellow newbies seem to have, no experience.


----------



## RyanW (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish I would have read this thread before getting certified.


----------



## sblesnuk (Apr 15, 2009)

*sb*

Is there anyone out there that knows of any place that will hire CPC-A's with very little experience but many years in medical billing??  I have been looking for a coding position since January in every state but have had no luck.  I have also contacted xternship programs and have not had any response.


----------

